

Ask HN: Why is it fashionable to grin like the Chesire Cat in profile photos? - shawoopdawoop

Title says it all. If you haven&#x27;t noticed them already just search for &#x27;ruby developer&#x27; in Google images.<p>It seems to be most pervasive among people in finance, followed by the startup crowd.
======
xauronx
I did the search and they're just smiling.... I'm not sure what you're seeing.
Some clarification or examples might help.

